# meldonium



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone any experience of using it, I'm not into it for performance enhancement reasons, more as a longevity tool. Thanks in advance. @Bensif @swole troll


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I know very little about this drug to comment.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Anthony83 said:


> Has anyone any experience of using it, I'm not into it for performance enhancement reasons, more as a longevity tool. Thanks in advance. @Bensif @swole troll


 Similar to @swole troll, I haven't seen this mentioned for years. I know a little about it but no practical application.

What exactly are you trying to combat / prevent and what drew you to this particular drug?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was reading an article on how meldonium was used for cardiac health issues in parts of Eastern Europe, it was saying how a high percentage of the population were using it, for it's reported health benefits in all cell's, as it could be bought over the counter.

since I'm on self prescribed trt, and on the wrong side of my 30s, I was looking into different substances to help with cardiac health and overall longevity for all my organs


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Anthony83 said:


> I was reading an article on how meldonium was used for cardiac health issues in parts of Eastern Europe, it was saying how a high percentage of the population were using it, for it's reported health benefits in all cell's, as it could be bought over the counter.
> 
> since I'm on self prescribed trt, and on the wrong side of my 30s, I was looking into different substances to help with cardiac health and overall longevity for all my organs


 Do you have a history of heart disease or any other degenerative illnesses in the family?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

There's family history of heart disease, my father had a triple by pass a few year's ago, and my mother has angina and other related cardiac issuse s, both would be fairly healthy and fit, so it wouldn't be lifestyle or diet issues involved


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Anthony83 said:


> I was reading an article on how meldonium was used for cardiac health issues in parts of Eastern Europe, it was saying how a high percentage of the population were using it, for it's reported health benefits in all cell's, as it could be bought over the counter.
> 
> since I'm on self prescribed trt, and on the wrong side of my 30s, I was looking into different substances to help with cardiac health and overall longevity for all my organs


 Cardiovascular exercise would be number one in that case.

Passive therapy is NEVER as effective as active.

That is no pill, injection or supplement will come close to eating healthy, getting plenty of sleep and doing regular cardiovascular exercise.

Same applies to your other organs

There is a real push to exploit the steroid user by the supplement industry at the moment, with these promise of protection supplements.

It's just more clever marketing. They already have the natties with promise of steroid like results from the 'performance enhancing' supplements and now they're pursuing the enhanced with promise of natural like health with 'organ defending' supplements.

Fact of the matter is you're looking at single digit percentage of health improvement on these organs biomarkers when taking these supplements *OFF* cycle.

If your kidneys are truly f**ked you can eat all the astragalus in the world and it's not going to make a blind bit of difference.

Same for citrus bergamot or niacin, they will do NOTHING worth noting in regard to combating the plaque formation of your tren cycle.

These supps do work but people seriously need to get into perspective how little they do when trying to combat the deleterious effects of steroids.

It's literal paper napkin for a gun shot wound territory.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

swole troll said:


> Cardiovascular exercise would be number one in that case.
> 
> Passive therapy is NEVER as effective as active.
> 
> ...


 Great response mate, couldn't agree more, sometimes it feels like we're chasing the holy grail, to get the best of both worlds. It's all about trying to get the best balance possible, or at least minimise the possibility of long term damage


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Cardiovascular exercise would be number one in that case.
> 
> Passive therapy is NEVER as effective as active.
> 
> ...


 This is basically what I would have said following my last question but @swole troll beat me to with this.

Life style plays a huge part in the development of these diseases / issues. In some cases it is genetic, for example my father has hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. Whilst the issue is genetic, it's development is also dictated by lifestyle.

@Anthony83 You'd be well served striving to maintain a high level of cardiovascular fitness, eating a well sourced, balanced diet, avoiding smoking and for the most part, steroids (bar TRT).

I would also perhaps look at whether you 'needed' TRT or masked a different issue by deciding to do it.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Was planning to use it this year during training as I do 2 hour intense sessions boxing especially when i am getting ready to fight. I never got around to trying it because of the covid situation but it's supposed to be really good for protecting the heart when it's under a lot of strain training and will help you recover a little quicker. I'll update when I get a chance to give it a go...I was going to take atleast 10 fights this year, only managed 2 before lockdowns.


----------

